# What are you gonna show them this year?



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

What kind of spread will you show them this year?

I am running the same as last year. 700 sillosocks, 15 flyers, one roatery machine and two 4 speaker e callers. Iam leaving the 120 hardcores and the stackable full bodies at home this spring. Good Luck .

DD


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 16, 2010)

350 sillosocks and 24 sillo flapers for now


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

200 loaves of bread and 150 bushels of corn

bet they've never seen that before......oh wait, maybe once in Colorado


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

600 fullbodies, 2 vortex's, and 6-10 fliers. If fields are super muddy 600 sillos, the vortex's and the fliers. Were set for any situation!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> What kind of spread will you show them this year?


Exactly the one they wanna see.

Alex


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

600 sillosocks 5-10 fliers. Hoping to add more fliers.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

a guide that has 2100 avery full-bodies


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

300-sillosocks 
4-flyers 
1-bouncer
should be just fine big isnt always better hope u all know that


----------



## brandtr (Mar 3, 2004)

800 silosocks
50 flyers
2 ecallers (with 6 speakers)
itchey fingers


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought bigger was always better :beer: I plan on showing em the end of my browning


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

When it comes to spring snows, bigger is always better. With 1500 being the max, with returns deminishing after that. I always say 250 decoys per guy in the field. I tried the less is more crap numerous times in the spring with less then average success.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

After a long cold winter in Saskatchewan i am gonna run 200 or so silos, 2doz full bodies, 6 flappers. If that fails i figure the 2 other guys i hunt with and myself can drop our pants and show em some lilly white butts . Should pull em in from miles away seeing something taht white in the spring


----------



## Willhuntforfood (Jul 21, 2008)

Nothing too fancy. 4 calling birds, 3 french hens, 2 turtle doves, and a partridge in a pear tree.......... and a lot of sillosocks.


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 16, 2010)

hey guys when does your season start cause us here in montreal for the first time this year they made our season start a month earlier witch is march 1st hopefully we will have better results


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

shooteminthelips said:


> When it comes to spring snows, bigger is always better. With 1500 being the max, with returns deminishing after that. I always say 250 decoys per guy in the field. I tried the less is more crap numerous times in the spring with less then average success.


u must have not tried hard enough just need to know where the birds are and want to be
and if theres birds there theres more comin through and u must be in the rite spot bigger isnt always better


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

My group will be running this spread in Nebraska this year.

240 Full Bodies
1200 Sillosocks.
2-4 Rotarys
10 Flyers
4-5 E-Callers

Personally though if hunting alone I will only be running 400 Sillosocks 50 shells and 2 ecallers


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not gonna show them our blinds. :thumb:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

hwdeuce first of all if your going to give me advice use punctuation and capital letters please. I am glad you brought those points up, I never thought about it that way. :eyeroll: There probably isn't much out there I haven't tried. Infact when I first started we had 13 dozen sillo socks and 50 carry lite one piece shells. And with 4 hunters we had a couple 40 birds shoots in our first season. That was 10 years ago, since then my standards have gotten a little higher. Not there is nothing wrong with a 40 bird shoot, but I average about 30 days setup in a field in the spring. And in the the last 10 years I have found out two things more decoys and the more easy they are to put out the better the spring season goes.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

^ kind of a big deal


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I sure am!


----------



## outside (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm gonna show 'em I've practiced my shooting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

wingaddict said:


> ^ kind of a big deal


I always laugh at this:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Truely no smarter words have ever been spoken. Thanks Ron Bergendy


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The $


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

3.5in of Black cloud number 2s coming from the Benelli.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

A bad day!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

300 dakota fullbodies 
120 sillosocks
rotary machine
3 fliers
and a *****in ecaller
o and an atv with no tread on the tires (we like to push the atv instead)


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

A big toothy grin right before I drop the hammer on'em. 
:rollin: 
Good luck
Dan


----------

